# Vorschläge Gebäudeautomatisierung mit Beckhoffkomponenten



## Toddy80 (20 November 2007)

Hallo,

hätte mal gerne gewusst wie euer Vorschlag ist um ein 3-stöckiges Gebäude mit Keller zu Automatisieren? Es wird ein Bürogebäude. Mit der Gebäudeautomation sollen alle Leuchten (evt. DALI), die Heizung (auch Fußbodenheizung und jeweils ein Temp-sensor pro Raum) und die Fenster (Schüko) gesteuert werden. Denke aber mal das die ein oder andere Spielerei noch dazu kommt. Hatte mir überlegt in jedem Stockwerk einen CX9000 von Beckhoff zu setzten. 

Wie sind eure Vorschläge?

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## zotos (20 November 2007)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> ...
> Hatte mir überlegt in jedem Stockwerk einen CX9000 von Beckhoff zu setzten. ...



Das finde ich einen Interessanten Gesichtspunkt. Das Jedes Stockwerk eine eigene SPS bekommt.

Da es ja Stockwerk übergreifende Aufgaben gibt würde mich interessieren wie das mit den Netzwerksvariablen ist. Also Man kann ja bei TwinCAT und CoDeSys mehreren Steuerungen Variablen zugänglich machen. Habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Wie verhalten sich diese wenn eine oder mehrere Steuerungen ausgeschaltet sind?

Ich denke das Du mit einer Ethernet fähigen SPS wie der CX sehr gut bedient bist. Man kann dann ja Änderungen von überall im Gebäude machen.

Ich finde das ein schönes Projekt!


----------



## Oberchefe (21 November 2007)

> Da es ja Stockwerk übergreifende Aufgaben gibt würde mich interessieren wie das mit den Netzwerksvariablen ist. Also Man kann ja bei TwinCAT und CoDeSys mehreren Steuerungen Variablen zugänglich machen. Habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Wie verhalten sich diese wenn eine oder mehrere Steuerungen ausgeschaltet sind?


 
Bei mir im Haus habe ich in jedem Stockwerk einen Wago 750-841. Es werden diverse Parameter über Netzwerkvariablen ausgetauscht, beispielsweise Sollwerte vom HMI, Istwerte zum HMI, es gehen aber auch Dinge wie z.B. der Tastendruck von der Treppenbeleuchtung als Netzwerkvariable über's Ethernet. Wenn mal eine Steuerung nicht da ist: auch kein Problem, wieder einschalten und weiter geht's. Ich habe nur Probleme gesehen wenn ich an den Netzwerkvariablen was verändert habe, beispielsweise Variablen die Controller 1 und 2 betroffen hatten, da funktionierten die Variablen vom Controller 3 auch nicht mehr richtig. Da reicht es aber alle drei Programme neu auf die Controller zu laden, dann macht's keine Probleme mehr.
Ich habe meine Programme so konfiguriert daß vor dem Übersetzen die Netzwerkvariablenkonfig aus Textdatei gelesen wird, die Konfig ändere ich dann mit Notepad. Anfangs hatte ich probiert im einen Controller zu exportieren und in den anderen beiden jeweils zu importieren. Das führte allerdings dazu daß ich beim Online gehen abwechselnd(in die verschiedenen Controller) das Programm neu laden mußte weil die Software der Meinung war daß sich etwas geändert hätte.


----------



## Toddy80 (21 November 2007)

> Das finde ich einen Interessanten Gesichtspunkt. Das Jedes Stockwerk eine eigene SPS bekommt.


 
Wie gesagt, es ist ein Bürogebäude und da ist es besser, dass nicht alles aus geht wenn mal die Steuerung versagt. Der Austausch von Daten untereinander ist überhaupt kein Problem.

Gruß


----------



## trinitaucher (21 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Da es ja Stockwerk übergreifende Aufgaben gibt würde mich interessieren wie das mit den Netzwerksvariablen ist. ... Wie verhalten sich diese wenn eine oder mehrere Steuerungen ausgeschaltet sind?


Netzwerkvariablen werden in TwinCAT ja ganz einfach im System Manager bei den jeweiligen Ethernet-Geräten projektiert.
Wenn eine Steuerung inaktiv ist, sollten die Werte eigentlich nur nicht mehr aktualisiert werden. Als Protokoll wird Beckhoffs "ADS" verwendet.

Also aus meiner Sicht einfach zu konfigurieren und zu handhaben. Durch den System Manager ist die Projektierung ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## Fx64 (29 November 2007)

Hallo,

die Cx90xx Serie ist sicher eine gute Wahl und die Idee jedes Stock einzeln zu steuern sehr weise !

Viele Grüße


----------



## Burkhard (4 Dezember 2007)

Ich mache Maschinen-Automatisierung auch mit Beckhoff-Komponenten. Ich habe einen zentralen IPC im Schaltschrank auf dem das Steuerungsprogramm und die NC die Achsensteuerung laufen. TwinCat managed 8 Servo-NC-Achsen. Die Hardware-Achsen sind Beckhoff Regler die mit Ethernet über einen Switch mit dem IPC verbunden sind. Es ist Realtime-Ethernet wo die Telegramme ausgetauscht werden, für Sollwerte und Istwerte für die Motion-Control. Außerdem noch 6 Buskoppler auch über RT-Ethernet auf den Switch verbunden. Weiterhin sind zwei Panel-PCs mit Touch-Screen und Ethernet-Schnittstelle an den Switch und damit den Zentralen IPC angekoppelt. Auf den Panel-PCs läuft ein eigenständiges TwinCat mit einem eigenen PLC_Programm welches die Visualisierung also Eingabe und Anzeige von Eingabewerte sowie den Austausch der Variablen mit dem PLC-Programm auf dem zentralen IPC erledigt- Ich benutze ADSWRITE und ADSREAD Bausteine. Man muss IDXGRP und IDXOFS also Indexgruppe und Indexoffse eingeben, das muss man sich aus dem Hilfesystem rauslesen, welche Werte da gesetzt sein müssen. Dazu noch die ADS-Net-ID der Steuerung, das ist so eine Art erweitere Beckhoff-IP-Adresse zusätzlich zu echten IP-Adresse. Je nachdem ob man Inputs, Outputs oder Merker-Adresse auslesen will muss IDXOFS und IDXGRP andere Werte haben. Dazu man noch mit demrADR-Funktion und der SIZEOF-Funktion die Adresse und die Grösse der Variablen eingeben und dann funktioniert der Baustein.

Der zentrale IPC ist ein C6140 2Ghz, ... Windows-XP Rechner mit einer Ethernetschnittstellt und zusätzlich noch einer Profibuskarte über die zwei SEW Movitrac und zwei SEW Movimot angeschlossen sind. Auf ihm läuft TwinCat NC PTP Steuerung und NC-Kern mit Systemmanager und PLC-Programm sehr gut konfigurierbar.

Funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Die Anlage stellt Gummireifen her. Bei Interesse gerne mehr.


----------



## Martin555 (2 Januar 2008)

Hm, wozu soll denn eine eigene SPS für jedes Stockwerk gut sein?

Das Beckhoff-/Wago-Konzept sieht doch vor, dass EINE zentrale SPS (=z.B. CX...) ein Gebäude steuert, und entweder alle Ein-/Ausgänge als Busklemmen direkt an der zentralen SPS angeschlossen sind, oder bei vielen I/Os diese über örtliche "Sammler" (z.B. die Busklemmen-Controller, BC...) zusammengefasst und ggfls. vorverarbeitet werden.

Also mein 3-stöckiges Privathaus kommt bisher prima mit einem einzigen CX9000 aus, und es gibt Kollegen im Forum, die haben mehr als doppelt so viele I/Os und trotzdem die gleiche HW-Konfiguration (also nur ein CX9000).

Höchstens für Redundanz / Zuverlässigkeit könnte eine weitere SPS sinnvoll sein - aber für ein normales (Büro-) Gebäude nicht doch ein bisschen Overkill?


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Januar 2008)

> Hm, wozu soll denn eine eigene SPS für jedes Stockwerk gut sein?



Für den WAF ist es ganz praktisch wenn man im Keller erweitert und gleichzeitig im EG nichts davon merkt.


----------



## wonderfulworld (8 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hab auch vor ein Privathaus mit Beckhoffkomponenten zu 
automatisieren. Hab da zuerst an ein CX1000 gedacht aber dann gehört, dass die Hardwaremäßig noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist und jetzt sieht es eher so aus, dass ich einen BX9100 bzw. sogar einen BC9100 nehme. Wobei ich doch eher zu dem BX9100 tendieren. Einfach weil der ne Uhr integriert hat. Von den Eingängen die Momentan geplant sind, sieht es bei mir folgendermaßen aus:

134 Digitale Eingänge
108 Digitale Ausgänge
6 Dimmerklemmen
1 Analoger Eingänge (hier hab ich aber auch gleich eine KL3468 mit 8 Eingängen genommen)

mfg

wonderfulworld


----------



## Martin555 (9 Januar 2008)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Für den WAF ist es ganz praktisch wenn man im Keller erweitert und gleichzeitig im EG nichts davon merkt.


 
Also bei der initialen Verdrahtung wäre das vielleicht noch ein Vorteil, aber die sollte doch nach einer guten Woche im großen und ganzen abgeschlossen sein, und danach ist alles nur noch Software, das ist ja das schöne an der SPS!

Und wenn ich die Software erweitere, merkt meine Ehefrau davon überhaupt nichts, denn bei Beckhoff gibt es das sogenannte "Online-Change" und vom einen zum nächsten SPS-Zyklus ist ein neues Programm eingespielt, ganz ohne Unterbrechung. Und das Programm selber entwickelt man vorher offline auf einem beliebigen PC im Netzwerk.

Also ich empfehle einen zentralen CX9000, statt je einem pro Stockwerk, das macht die Programmierung und Beschaltung einfacher, und die Rechenleistung reicht für die Gebäudeautomatisierung eines Wohnhauses (auch mit mehreren Wohneinheiten) dicke aus.

@wonderfulworld:

Ich hab eine ähnliche Anzahl an Ein- / Ausgängen, und ich würde keinen BX nehmen, weil der CX für ein bisschen mehr Geld deutlich mehr kann und komfortabler zu bedienen ist.
Wer hat denn behauptet, der CX1000 sei nicht ausgereift? Mein CX9000 läuft seit 2006, und den CX1000 gab es sogar schon vorher, und selbst meinen CX9000 würde ich als sehr ausgereift betrachten - das kann meine Frau bestätigen, denn er läuft, und läuft, und läuft...!


----------



## wonderfulworld (9 Januar 2008)

*CX nicht ausgereift*



> Wer hat denn behauptet, der CX1000 sei nicht ausgereift? Mein CX9000 läuft seit 2006, und den CX1000 gab es sogar schon vorher, und selbst meinen CX9000 würde ich als sehr ausgereift betrachten - das kann meine Frau bestätigen, denn er läuft, und läuft, und läuft...! :grin:


Das der CX1000 nicht ausgereift sein soll, wurde mir von einem Typen gesagt, der schon mehrere Jahre nur noch so Beckhoffzeugs für Maschinen programmiert. 

Er hat erzählt dass bei ihm bei nem CX1000 die Ausgangsklemmen nach ungefähr zwei Jahren kaputtgegangen sind und meinte, dass dies ein Hardwareproblem ist. Wieviel davon stimmt weiß ich nicht, aber das hat mich schon ein bisschen nachdenklich gemacht. Wer will den schon, dass nach zwei Jahren das Haus plötzlich lahm liegt.

Könntest du vielleicht ein bisschen konkreter werden, was bei der Programmierung von einem Cx einfacher ist, als bei einem BX. Ich habe bissher nur einen CX programmiert und das war wirklich sehr schön zu programmieren. 

Einzige Grund, warum ich momentan den CX nehem würde, wäre halt die Visualisierung mit nem Touch-Screen. Aber die möchte ich halt lieber in der Wohnung haben und nicht im Keller neben meinem Schaltschrank. Somit brauch ich da sowieso einen extra-PC.

Den größten Unterschied zwischen BX und CX seh ich eher darin, dass das eine ne "echte Hardware-SPS" ist und das andere ein IPC mit ner Soft-SPS.

Wäre wirklich interessant zu hören, warum fast alle einen CX9000 nehmen und nicht den etwas billigeren BX9000. Und was so die Erfahrung sind.

mfg wonderfulworld


----------



## Martin555 (9 Januar 2008)

Ok, dann muss er aber die Klemmen reichlich beansprucht haben, das kommt in der Gebäudeautomatisierung aber in der Regel nicht vor.

Vielmehr setzt man den CX... auf die Hutschiene, schiebt die erste Busklemme dahinter ein (z.B. eine 8-fach Eingangsklemme), klemmt die 24 V Stromversorgung in den CX von vorne, steckt den LAN-Stecker ein, und dann fasst man die Kiste für die nächsten 10 Jahre hoffentlich nicht mehr an (außer per Software), denn weitere Klemmen folgen dann hinter der ersten Klemme und der CX werkelt ganz in Ruhe vor sich hin...  

Insofern muss man wohl eine Aussage aus dem allgemeinen Maschinenbau (vielleicht sogar Prototypen-Bau mit häufigen Hardware-Wechseln) stark relativieren und sollte sie nicht als Grundlage für eine Kaufentscheidung in der Gebäudeautomatisierung hernehmen.

Beispiel: die Allianz-Arena in München wird von 35 Stück CX1000, über 100 BK9000 und etwa 2.500 Busklemmen angesteuert (insbesondere die rundum leuchtende Außenhaut mit über 1000 leuchtenden Luftkissen mit je 4 Siteco-Leuchten und insgesamt 12.000 Osram-EVGs). 

Insgesamt laufen also etwa 9.000 I/Os über die 35 CX Controller von Beckhoff.

(Quelle: www.pc-control.net/pdf/022005/pcc0205_*allianz*_*arena*_d.pdf)

Wenn die CX...-Serie hardwaremäßig demnach für die Gebäudeautomatisierung nicht ausgereift sein soll, welche Hardware dann sonst? 

PS: Jetzt zählt bitte mal jeder hier im Thread seine I/Os zu Hause, vergleicht das Ergebnis dann mit dem Verhältnis oben (35 CX Controller für 9.000 I/Os, also durchschnittlich 260 I/Os pro CX), und überlegt dann, ob ein CX... auf jedem Stockwerk erforderlich ist.


----------



## klaus1 (17 September 2009)

was haltet ihr von der CX9000 ?


----------

